# iPhone 3gs



## Dyllynger (Oct 10, 2011)

is theta any Free music download app For iPhone 3gs


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

We cant help with this as it states in the rules:



> *ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

This thread is now closed.


----------

